# Waiting on Hershey Kisses and Lollipop



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

My last two does to kid for the year!

Hershey Kisses is due Monday the 23rd and Lollipop is due around the 30th!

Both are bred to our buck Dunker so I'm excited to see what they have.

Both does have the same dam and she is a paint. She threw both of my Grand Champion wethers as well as one of them was Lollipops brother. Kisses is the solid red and Lollipop is traditional with a brown spot on her leg. I don't have any updated pictures of Lollipop at the moment. The ones of her are from mid January.

Kisses had two boys last year and Lollipop had two girls. I'm thinking Kisses might have triplets but probably twins and Lollipop has at least triplets! A boy and girl from each would be nice and some color as all my babies have been pretty traditional.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The first one is so fluffy looking, like a teddy bear! I hope you get what you want. Cute names too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see the baby pics!!!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is Lollipop today. The missing hair on their noses is from the hay feeder.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pretty ladies ! Yay , more babies to wait for 
Love the names too , very cute 
I have a Hershey too , but he's a wether


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

My Hershey is a dog.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love Hershey's Kisses  oh and the chocolate ones too  Happy Kidding!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay her udder is hard as a rock! Come on babies!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Kisses udder that is.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope both kid just fine with what you want.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow her udder has gotten bigger! She got a birth hair cut and she was jumping around so she got a bigger hair cut than normal.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Boy!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Another boy! Solid red


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! Handsome boys.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice looking kids! Congrats!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Big boys! First one was 11.2 and second was 9.0!


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats they are beautiful!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you! They are pretty cute even if I wished for a solid red girl. 

So last year kisses threw a solid red boy and a traditional with spots on him. She did the same thing this year! The traditionals also had/have spots in their hocks. Crazy! (The top picture is last year and the bottom picture is this year)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow that's pretty crazy. Glad all went well and that boy is huge.


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww they are so cute! It is amazing the likeness in both sets....


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She was bred to the same buck but it's still pretty cool! 

He is the biggest baby we have had this year! That was on an empty tummy also.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Their names are Brownie and Whip Cream


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

crosscandyboers said:


> Thank you! They are pretty cute even if I wished for a solid red girl.
> 
> So last year kisses threw a solid red boy and a traditional with spots on him. She did the same thing this year! The traditionals also had/have spots in their hocks. Crazy! (The top picture is last year and the bottom picture is this year)
> View attachment 91912


I find that so amazing ! She sure likes to stay uniform , doesn't she ? :lol:
They are adorable , congratulations


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

It's looking like Lollipop is getting close! I hope she has them today or tomorrow as it is so nice out today! Almost 75 degrees!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Girl!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!!! Nice kids


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Girl #1


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Girl #2!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! Congrats!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah I'm pretty excited about having two girls!!


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful babies!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

